# HOW Can i mount Windows ntfs partision in redhat ent server 5



## sagar_1star (Apr 23, 2008)

HI,
 I am using xp & fedora  from digit dvd.
fedora automatically mount natfs window partision at strtup
but i want to know how can i Mount windows NTFS partision in redhat
 enterprise server 5.


----------



## mediator (Apr 23, 2008)

*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/mounting-ntfs-in-rhel-5-577967/


----------

